# Who's your favorite tbt user?



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

Mine has to be 420blazeityoloswag4jesus. We had so many good times in the Randomness PT at acc back in 2014. I miss her.
.


----------



## teshima (Feb 9, 2016)

me


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 9, 2016)

X2k5a7y is an amazing friend. We've known each other for a while and our conversations are always so light and casual. We have a lot of fun!

Moko is also great. We're just starting to know each other, but I can tell we'll be friends for a long time


----------



## kayleee (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a lot of faves and they're all problematic #tumblrswag


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 9, 2016)

Not sure. There are quite a few cool people on here so it's hard to pick.


----------



## riummi (Feb 9, 2016)

hatori is super cool u.u


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 9, 2016)

Probably Typhoonmoore, they're really nice and a great friend!


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 9, 2016)

no one because im edgy af


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 9, 2016)

also zigzag991


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't like to pick favorites but everyone in the tinysack group is p chill


----------



## boujee (Feb 9, 2016)

molko and Zane


----------



## weesakins (Feb 9, 2016)

weesakins


----------



## Llust (Feb 9, 2016)

alby-kun and miharu


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

The person who started this thread


----------



## Bowie (Feb 9, 2016)

Valliecat, probably. But the only reason I say that is because she's been my best friend for so many years now. I've known her for years, around the time I first got into Animal Crossing. If I had to pick someone I met here, it would have to be either Moko or Caius. Both really lovely, caring people who gave me so much support when Bowie died, and continue to be such good friends.

EDIT:

Almost forgot Jake. I love Jake.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hmm. I like most users on here, but i'm going to have to go with lars708. We don't do much, really. We hardly ever interact with each other.

I would like to interact with more people, but i'm more of a "Wait for them to talk to me" person instead of a "Go for it and talk to them" person.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 9, 2016)

Miharu and stardusk~


----------



## Discord (Feb 9, 2016)

Well, it is hard for me to say. There's some many users here i'm aquianted with and i can't compare my friends here in any way since i view all of them equal. Of course people i know here having different traits and interests but i don't favor users here, sometimes i can just view it as plain rude or a act of selfishness.

So no, i'm not favorite toward people since i have the same views on my friends and aquiantences


----------



## Byngo (Feb 9, 2016)

a lot of the members are a gr8 but my favs are a group of friends from a Skype chat (Jinglefruit, Pufflekirby21, Zigzag991), Javocado and Hyogo.

some users that aren't active rn that are my favs: Olive (miss you bby :<) and ShinySandwich


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 9, 2016)

Everyone on my friends list but if I had to choose then Hyogo


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 9, 2016)

P o c k y


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2016)

Oblivia


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 10, 2016)

I found it 100% implicit in the original post that we're being asked about our favorite tbt users _other than _the admins and mods.  because clearly, it would otherwise be a 7-way tie for pretty much all of us...

- - - Post Merge - - -

also



Jeremy said:


> Oblivia



does this mean there's a civil war underway here???


----------



## radioloves (Feb 10, 2016)

Murray's pretty cool c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 10, 2016)

its just really nice to see familiar faces all through the site! would love to get to know more about them, but I always feel like I'm awkward in online interactions....

but how do you not choose Javocado for this?


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

Bahamut 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paperboy012305 said:


> Hmm. I like most users on here, but i'm going to have to go with lars708. We don't do much, really. We hardly ever interact with each other.



<3 That isn't my intention though, i am normally quite busy >u<


----------



## Heyden (Feb 10, 2016)

Xx.Big.Bang.xX is fcking better than all of you plebs.


----------



## teto (Feb 10, 2016)

hard to choose

if i had to go for a mod i'd choose Spongebob


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 10, 2016)

I don't know. There's Pufflekirby21, SpongeBob, Sugarella, Delishush, etc..

The people on the Fire Emblem threads are pretty sweet. Really like talking with them.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk, Tina, Dae Min, Dawnpiplup, Jetix also all my bros from the good ol' CAHnights <3

Also yeah gotta add Bowie because you are really nice to talk to and always well-formulated ^_^

Also Ty and Mary, I miss you ;_;


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 10, 2016)

Spongeygirl14, as she gave me Whitney my dream snooty villager for free 
Also kofei, as she gave me Roscoe my last dreamie AND some Zelda things without me even asking.
Just such kind people


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

i don't really have favorites but lucanosa??? he was a great friend


----------



## cornimer (Feb 10, 2016)

There are a lot of nice people on here but off the top of my head right now I would say Celestefey and pumpkins.


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

VanessaMay18 said:


> There are a lot of nice people on here but off the top of my head right now I would say Celestefey and pumpkins.



YOUR AVATAR IS SO CUTE -^.^-


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2016)

Sparro and Emisenpai/Apollo. They're some of the few people I remember who haven't left.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 10, 2016)

Sparro, Papyrus, and a couple others ^~^;


----------



## Hyoshido (Feb 10, 2016)

Natty and Javocado tbh, they're always a fun chat!

Otherwise Riven (Who's not rly on much) and rip Computertrash :'C


----------



## himeki (Feb 10, 2016)

ems, tearypastel, keitara, kirindrake, miharu are a few c:


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 10, 2016)

aixoo, P o c k y, Sugarella, CommanderLeahShepard, TheCreeperHugz, and Nightmares are a few of them; but I think everyone on TBT is pretty nice c: You just have to talk to them when they're not having a bad day, and they aren't in their trolling mood


----------



## lars708 (Feb 10, 2016)

I also like PuffleKirby and Jake btw


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 10, 2016)

No one in particular , but i like Caily and HopeForHyrule.


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 10, 2016)

My favorite user? Who ever could it be? 

ME

no jk it's DELISHUSH


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 10, 2016)

mogyay and Reese


----------



## Javocado (Feb 10, 2016)

Shouts to Socky, Pally, Elin, Natty, Jakey, Ragdoll, Kiss, and a nice little chunk of the LINE group(s). Y'all rad as hell. Also anyone who has taken the time to play some Smash Bros 4 with me deserves a shoutout too. :')


----------



## Zane (Feb 10, 2016)

Aradai, Gamzee, and gnoixaim ♡♡♡ there's more ppl i like but i don't really talk to them so i'm not gonna namedrop haha
also shout out to the rad ppl in the art community


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 10, 2016)

Niemyx <3 we have some good times together on ACNL every once and awhile she is like another Bluelulu72 to me....

Bluelulu72 was one of my dearest, nicest friends back when i used to play club penguin one day she just stopped logging on and since then we only met once... and i have always missed her somehow.... but i dont like club penguin anymore... i moved on to better stuff.... Niemyx has filled the memories of Blue with more memories... a shoutout to Nyemix... <3


----------



## tsantsa (Feb 10, 2016)

oh my god raincrossing he's like such a babe 



ON A TRUTHFUL NOTE: tearypastel and mayorevvie my gals <3



also mel and lani becoz <33


----------



## mogyay (Feb 10, 2016)

aleonhart my number one love <3 also shoutout to mephisto who has been inactive for about a year but who i talk to everyday!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 10, 2016)

also javocado bc he's hot


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Feb 10, 2016)

Lucanosa, Nightmares <33,  aixoo, P o c k y, ems, and that's about it... 
 Oh, can't forget about Sleepi. I miss her so so so so SO much... I'd do anything to talk to her.


----------



## jiny (Feb 10, 2016)

okay so i posted at 7 am so here's a list i have made

- lucanosa
- p o c k y
- bucky barnes/papyrus/chocolatte
- derpykat
- taesaek


----------



## Damniel (Feb 10, 2016)

Everyone I really liked left/don't talk to much anymore.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Feb 10, 2016)

My favorite user is Mariah. She's actually really cool. *shrugs* We don't really talk or anything though, so sorry if this comes off as weird. And teasack. I love teasack.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> My favorite user is Mariah. She's actually really cool. *shrugs* We don't really talk or anything though, so sorry if this comes off as weird. And teasack. I love teasack.



gotta love that teasack


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 10, 2016)

Nobody loves me ;-;

OMG, Lumira likes me!!! Finally someone sees past my extremely annoying exterior and sees me for the warm, sweet, caring person on the inside that I pretend to be. She is now my favorite member.


----------



## tae (Feb 10, 2016)

John Lennon said:


> My favorite user is Mariah. She's actually really cool. *shrugs* We don't really talk or anything though, so sorry if this comes off as weird. And teasack. I love teasack.



i love you too.
we are married after all


----------



## EtchaSketch (Feb 10, 2016)

I like Tae that's p much it... He's the only person who talks to me on here.


----------



## Xerolin (Feb 10, 2016)

Omg why are there so many people viewing rn
An addition, Jetix


----------



## tae (Feb 10, 2016)

i really like most of if not all of the people in the tinysack skype chat group, and my close former members as well.


----------



## Lumira (Feb 10, 2016)

i haven't been here very long so i don't think i'm as integrated into the community as most are. but Sugarella and aixoo are cool friends.

Red Cat is also pretty rad. funny comments all the time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 10, 2016)

Jake, Thunder, Cou, Laurina, Horus, Tina, Pally, idk


----------



## seliph (Feb 10, 2016)

rip jinco 2k16


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 10, 2016)

Pally, my special Plump Playmate Bunny.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and Jav, I guess. He is my husband.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't have any favourites. Nor am I anyone's favourite. That's probably because I don't really socialize much with people on here.


----------



## himeki (Feb 11, 2016)

also forgot to mention but _*da undertale crew*_(delishush, kidisbestcat, marco bodt and pastell) are awesome
love that name guys


----------



## Zane (Feb 11, 2016)

Pasta said:


> I don't have any favourites. Nor am I anyone's favourite. That's probably because I don't really socialize much with people on here.



ur my fave noodle


----------



## sej (Feb 11, 2016)

MayorEvvie said:


> also forgot to mention but _*da undertale crew*_(delishush, kidisbestcat, marco bodt and pastell) are awesome
> love that name guys



Where's my name?  jk

My favourite people would have to be MayorEvvie, pumpkins and Delishush even though they might not like me lol


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

well Jav and badcrumbs(if you still have that name homie).. best butts!

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> aleonhart my number one love <3 also shoutout to mephisto who has been inactive for about a year but who i talk to everyday!



?la <3 mogyay best movie buddddd.

also aixoo and all the kpop basement trash 8/8


----------



## Chemical X (Feb 11, 2016)

xX.Big.Bang.Xx  threads give me life


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 11, 2016)

My TBT best friend isn't very active here, so we e-mail each other. Aside from her, I don't really have any other friends here.  I guess "Belle of Pripyat" is my favorite poster then.


----------



## Minties (Feb 11, 2016)

aint got no time fo friends.

thunder is pretty cool tho and murray and oath and trundle and ashtot  and gandalf and horus and alice.

and karla. karla cool dota lord.


----------



## piske (Feb 11, 2016)

Dizzy bone. The only person that still occasionally talks to me ;A;


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

pinelle said:


> Dizzy bone. The only person that still occasionally talks to me ;A;



yaaaa <3

also basically all my fr peeps, shoutout to ya!


----------



## lars708 (Feb 11, 2016)

OH I FORGOT SPONGEBOB & NOIRU  (moko go away) <3

Sorry bby


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 11, 2016)

I think that user with loads of amiibo is pretty cool!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

lars708 said:


> OH I FORGOT SPONGEBOB & NOIRU  (moko go away) <3
> 
> Sorry bby


**** u weedbutt

i meant to mention you but nah


----------



## Tao (Feb 11, 2016)

JasonBurrows said:


> I think that user with loads of amiibo is a tool!



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 11, 2016)

There's quite a few people I like on the forums and in all honesty I'm probably going to forget to mention them, but I really ought to get round to talking to some of you guys because I like seeing your posts on the forum and reading them is really enjoyable.  

Anyway, of the people that I can think of now off the top of my head: taesaek, nvll/jinico, That Zephyr Guy, Saylor (even though we don't talk much anymore you're so rad!), VividVero, Zodiac Crossing, and mogyay, you guys all are really lovely and even if I don't talk to you I enjoy seeing your posts on the forums and you just overall seem really cool. 

And there are probably other people too but either your username slipped my mind or I forgot. Woops. ;v;


----------



## himeki (Feb 11, 2016)

Sej said:


> Where's my name?  jk
> 
> My favourite people would have to be MayorEvvie, pumpkins and Delishush even though they might not like me lol



WELP I FORETTED ABOUT YOU SEJJIE UR GRATE


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2016)

also neboobs but you're p much on hiatus so


----------



## tumut (Feb 11, 2016)

carfax


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 11, 2016)

hmm i like oblivia. shes nice but i havent been seeing her a lot.


----------



## cherriielle (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't socialize with a whole lot of people, but probably MayorEvvie, Keitara, Nightmares, Pasta, and Hyogo off the top of my head.
Also Hatori for being the literal nicest person I've ever met.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 11, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Bahamut
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oh. Ok then.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 11, 2016)

Delishush said:


> hard to choose
> 
> if i had to go for a mod i'd choose Spongebob



i can still make tbt great again


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 11, 2016)

Everyone in my friends list are people I've personally interacted with some way or the other and enjoyed the company of. I'm pretty close to a lot of them, they're all my favorite people.

Athera is bae though


----------



## kelpy (Feb 11, 2016)

Zane said:


> ur my fave noodle



I am the only noodle. Therefore, the favourite noodle.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2016)

Luckypinch


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

Sumia ;-;


----------



## Dorian (Feb 12, 2016)

I am going to say toadsworthy because he is amazing to everyone here, not just his friends. When I was new, he totally supported and helped me. He is my favorite person


----------



## Chris01 (Feb 12, 2016)

I would say Dorian is pretty awesome, as well as a everybody in the AC TBT Discord group like Enzo and such  oh and a few others are wicked too like Belle of pripyat <3 as well as Chipped teacup, Ste


----------



## lars708 (Feb 12, 2016)

Hyogooooo bc i remember him being online a lot in my early tbt days ;-;


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 12, 2016)

Chris01 said:


> I would say Dorian is pretty awesome, as well as a everybody in the AC TBT Discord group like Enzo and such  oh and a few others are wicked too like Belle of pripyat <3 as well as Chipped teacup, Ste



You're awesome, too.  Thanks!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2016)

Dorian said:


> I am going to say toadsworthy because he is amazing to everyone here, not just his friends. When I was new, he totally supported and helped me. He is my favorite person



ohhhh thats so sweet! you are def my favorite person to talk about New Leaf with (which really means you're my favorite)! plus you're so nice and helpful around the forums too! I love hearing about all your towns and weighing in on your topics in the New Leaf board! You add a lot to the experience on these forums not just for me but a lot of others too!

Also to all the people on the nintendo (mostly smashville boards) for always being available to play with and making fun events: Mostly Jav for a ton of events and DarkDesertFox for playing the most on smash, you guys are the best


----------



## Jacob (Feb 15, 2016)

this question comes up a lot so i will put my huge answer 
Miharu is probably #1 but i will list some of my other favs <3



Spoiler:  closest friends



Cinn_mon
Cou
Dinger
Sarnone27
Marusu
Esphas
Dreamy Luigi
dixx
pokemanz
call me daniel
WonderK 
Naekoya
Sugilite
Gamzee
lizzy541
misslily
happinessdelight
duckyluv
gregriii
the hidden owl
aesthetic
jake.
dilute
taesaek
nvll
etchasketch
celestefey
zereph guy
p e p p e r
blizzard





Spoiler:  people i want to be friends w / look up too



oblivia
justice
javocado
zane
bowie
zulehan
maruchan
biggkitty
prayingmantis
coffeebean!
dark
thunder
iLoveYou
jennifer
gnoixaim



so ya those are my favorite members on tbt give or take a couple people you know who u r <3


----------



## teto (Feb 15, 2016)

I really like Sej, Kidcatisbestcat, Spongebob, MayorEvvie, MapleLeafKangaroos and Pusheen (what a wonderful cat)

the other people i like are out of my league lmao


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 15, 2016)

All of my basement buddies.~


----------



## Anine (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm my favourite TBT user to be honest. Also people from the discord group, but mostly me.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 15, 2016)

I will say that they have been treating me very nicely here are
Ime_ribs (though she leaving  )
P e p p e r she been so friendly for me

Izzy I have been helping her

and pokemanz
He make my signature so awesome


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2016)

taesaek, celestefey, zephyr, jacob, marusu, etchasketch, esphas, dixx, happinessdelight, umjammer brandi, roh, isabella, mob

and other ppl i haven't talked to (or hardly talked to) who i like seeing or get good vibes from are cailey, crash, justice, kittyinpink, helloxcutiee, jake., oblivia, thunder, zane, tao, riummi, halfmoonie

i probably forgot ppl but oops


----------



## CuteYuYu (Feb 15, 2016)

For me it's ime_rbs (she's leaving though T.T *bawls*), Simple, Helloxcutiee

They're really nice people

Alot of users here are really nice/helpful in general, but these are just the ones I can think of~

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and BoneBaby- she's holding a villager for me <3


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

xCherryskyx said:


> I don't socialize with a whole lot of people, but probably MayorEvvie, Keitara, Nightmares, Pasta, and Hyogo off the top of my head.
> Also Hatori for being the literal nicest person I've ever met.



eee
I didn't see this til now. </3
thanks for making my day!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2016)

TFW nobody likes you...

Anyways I love Moko and pumpkins and King Dad and Spongebob and lars(whatever numbers I don't know them RIP) Bowie and Mariah and about a million other people I hardly interact with but I enjoy all their posts and


----------



## Zane (Feb 16, 2016)

also pinelle!!!!



nvll said:


> taesaek, celestefey, zephyr, jacob, marusu, etchasketch, esphas, dixx, happinessdelight, umjammer brandi, roh, isabella, mob
> 
> and other ppl i haven't talked to (or hardly talked to) who i like seeing or get good vibes from are cailey, crash, justice, kittyinpink, helloxcutiee, jake., oblivia, thunder, zane, tao, riummi, halfmoonie
> 
> i probably forgot ppl but oops



aw thanks, i like your vibes too (~˘⌣˘)~



Jacob said:


> gnoixaim



same


----------



## zeoli (Feb 16, 2016)

When in doubt, post about your favorite TBTers at 5 am!

Umeiko is my bestest best friend so they're first my first and most favorite <3 !

Then I love Shirohibiki, Pxter, Kairi-Kitten, Jint, DarkDesertFox, and Hatori in no particular order.

Poor Jint, I almost typo'd them as joint since I'm so sleepy LOL!


----------



## Crash (Feb 17, 2016)

bumping this up again ;v;

I haven't been here _that_ long, but I like pretty much everyone I've met so far.  a few favorites I can pick off the top of my head are Jav*O*cado, Dorian, Cailey, helloxcutiee, maddie moon, cinny, Namstar, Pasta, ime_rbs, Moko, Oblivia...there's plenty more I can't think of, if I've ever talked to you you're probably on this list! :') also not all of these are people I've actually interacted with much, but I just think you're all really cool c:​


----------



## Javocado (Feb 17, 2016)

Crash said:


> Jav*a*cado​



Way to botch my name!






But thank you, pal. You're rad as hell.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 17, 2016)

Crash said:


> bumping this up again ;v;
> 
> I haven't been here _that_ long, but I like pretty much everyone I've met so far.  a few favorites I can pick off the top of my head are Javacado, Dorian, Cailey, helloxcutiee, maddie moon, cinny, Namstar, Pasta, ime_rbs, Moko, Oblivia...there's plenty more I can't think of, if I've ever talked to you you're probably on this list! :') also not all of these are people I've actually interacted with much, but I just think you're all really cool c:​








woot woot
I think you're one of the chillest members on this forum, lol.
thanks. you're really cool.


----------



## teto (Feb 17, 2016)

edit:
myself


----------



## Crash (Feb 17, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Way to botch my name!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shut up jav I'm on my phone and can't spell to begin with okAY​


----------



## boujee (Feb 17, 2016)

I forgot gnoixaim! She always had that tbt money.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 17, 2016)

miimisu


----------



## Kotarou (Feb 17, 2016)

me


----------



## cIementine (Feb 18, 2016)

members I like:
gingerbread my pal, sup muffin u nerdy loaf of bread
kaydeekrunk my one and only
bucky barnes even though we got divorced we apparently have a scheduled remarriage
sej because ur a loser lol
sugilite u coolio
gamzee thanks for the butts
moko cuz ur mokolicious
and javocardio


----------



## raeyoung (Feb 20, 2016)

Nobody has me as a favorite? Oh well XD

Lucanosa
Sugarella
sparklenfade1184
Izzy Reincarnated
SailorCrossing
Wolfganglover
McKenna The Microwave
PikaSweet
Jacob(_lawall)
Pokemon5700
Link_The_Heroine
Dawnpiplup
Javocado
pokedude729
Delishush
JellyLu
Hyogo
Pokemanz
and MUCH MUCH more!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Feb 20, 2016)

I ALSO like teshima because of her pictures she posts in my giveaway thread xoxo


----------



## Munna (Feb 20, 2016)

It's difficult as many people have been kind & sweet to me here!  But here are some I speak to a lot or whose posts make me laugh!

Sailorcrossing, Toadsworthy, HHoney, starlightsong, King Dad, Namstar, Dorian, Shawna, Athelwyn, Aestivate, smileorange, and of course any one else on my friend list. 
I've also had a lot of generosity from DaCoSim, Aleshapie & 3Dewdrops. so many good people on these forums. I'm looking forward to visiting KaydeeKrunk & Wart Jr as soon as my router is fixed! 

finnicksblue is someone who was always sweet & kind & generous to everyone. 

I tend to appreciate people who are supportive to other members, funny, kind & who  make proper posts/threads (I can't stand spammers & lazy posts)

Knopekin has made a lot of decent posts & intelligent comments & deserves a shout out!


----------



## Fang4Ever (Feb 21, 2016)

There's so many kind users here, but my favourites are probably:
Dorian
Crash
Tomia
HMCaprica
Toadsworthy
Helloxcutiee
and ReiraEvenstar c:


----------



## Riyadh (Feb 21, 2016)

Crash, Cailey, Niemyx and GamingKittenCorps are my favourite c:


----------



## Crash (Feb 21, 2016)

Fang4Ever said:


> There's so many kind users here, but my favourites are probably:
> Dorian
> Crash
> Tomia
> ...





Riyadh said:


> Crash, Cailey, Niemyx and GamingKittenCorps are my favourite c:


thank you guys! ♡​


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 21, 2016)

i don't know if any of you know her... but alex518. she's funny, great with kids, will make you pizza rolls if you ask, the list goes on.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 21, 2016)

Alex518. She's my favorite because anyone who is great with kids has to be a wonderful person.  And she will make you pizza rolls and I love those. Plus, she is really funny. I like people with a sense of humor.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 21, 2016)

i will go with bluepikachu47 cuz his humor is so bad, that you aren't laughing at the joke, you're laughing at him. Also, he's kind of a lump.


----------



## aericell (Feb 22, 2016)

bogummy, cinny, Call me Daniel, The Hidden Owl, Roel
I talk to them a lot outside of TBT and yeah they're great


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> lars(whatever numbers I don't know them RIP)



Lmao i should change my username because it's very old omg. Have been using this one for at least 10 years O.O

Anyways ty <3 You are one of my favorites as well!! 

Also The Pennifer is awesome too


----------



## Peter (Mar 2, 2016)

Jint, Oliy, cookielicious, Gracelia, p e p p e r, Jake. and Tina are all amazing <33

(also Patypus you should def come back to TBT)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

yes

p e p p e r crazy chica <3


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko said:


> yes
> 
> p e p p e r crazy chica <3





Pxter said:


> Jint, Oliy, cookielicious, Gracelia, p e p p e r, Jake. and Tina are all amazing <33
> 
> (also Patypus you should def come back to TBT)



aww thank you to my two favorites! <3


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

off the top of my head of friends / close friends id say: nvll, bogummy, celestefey, that pesky sjw zephyr, lethallulu, jacob, marusu, etchasketch, esphas, happinessdelight, umjammer brandi, roh, isabella, aixoo, john lennon/hermione granger, rosetti, ares, lars708 are all people i like. there's a lot more i'm sure, but i like just about everyone in the skype group i'm in as well. ~

+ people i don't talk to much, but i still dig: oblivia, crash, dorian, cuteyuyu, king dad, pandaapples, and  belle of pripyat.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> off the top of my head of friends / close friends id say: nvll, bogummy, celestefey, that pesky sjw zephyr, lethallulu, jacob, marusu, etchasketch, esphas, happinessdelight, umjammer brandi, roh, isabella, aixoo, john lennon/hermione granger, rosetti, ares, lars708 are all people i like. there's a lot more i'm sure, but i like just about everyone in the skype group i'm in as well. ~
> 
> + people i don't talk to much, but i still dig: oblivia, crash, dorian, cuteyuyu, king dad, pandaapples, and  belle of pripyat.



Aww ty ♡♡ STILL MISSING U ON LINE THO COME BACK BBY


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> off the top of my head of friends / close friends id say: nvll, bogummy, celestefey, that pesky sjw zephyr, lethallulu, jacob, marusu, etchasketch, esphas, happinessdelight, umjammer brandi, roh, isabella, aixoo, john lennon/hermione granger, rosetti, ares, lars708 are all people i like. there's a lot more i'm sure, but i like just about everyone in the skype group i'm in as well. ~
> 
> + people i don't talk to much, but i still dig: oblivia, crash, dorian, cuteyuyu, king dad, pandaapples, and  belle of pripyat.



UMM HELLO

give back that cake lol

jkjk you're cool beans


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 2, 2016)

taesaek said:


> off the top of my head of friends / close friends id say: nvll, bogummy, celestefey, that pesky sjw zephyr, lethallulu, jacob, marusu, etchasketch, esphas, happinessdelight, umjammer brandi, roh, isabella, aixoo, john lennon/hermione granger, rosetti, ares, lars708 are all people i like. there's a lot more i'm sure, but i like just about everyone in the skype group i'm in as well. ~
> 
> + people i don't talk to much, but i still dig: oblivia, crash, dorian, cuteyuyu, king dad, pandaapples, and  belle of pripyat.



Thank you. 

I really like you and Moko and KaydeeKrunk, even though we haven't really talked outside of our posts. I didn't want to bother you with PMs or a friend request because I felt dumb. LOL. Now that I know you like me, too, I'm sending a request. I'm such a nerd!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 2, 2016)

^hey feel free to talk about anything.. new leaf is probably the least reason i'm here nowadays


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 2, 2016)

Moko, Dawnpiplup, Lars, Sparro, Bahamut. I love these people <3

I also like Nijinymphia, KaydeeTrunk and HappinessDelight (even through we haven't talked that much >.<)


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

Jetix said:


> Moko, Dawnpiplup, Lars, Sparro, Bahamut. I love these people <3
> 
> I also like Nijinymphia, KaydeeTrunk and HappinessDelight (even through we haven't talked that much >.<)



//sniff tbh, sniff

Cherrii, Bucky Barnes, Kidcatisbestcat, Delishush, Nightmares, and Blooploop to name a few


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 2, 2016)

[COLOR="#D3D3D3"[/COLOR][QUOTE="Sugarella, post: 6252721, member: 93829"]//sniff tbh, sniff

Cherrii, Bucky Barnes, Kidcatisbestcat, Delishush, Nightmares, and Blooploop to name a few[/QUOTE]

Soz, i forgot you <3


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

also @ moko bc we share some pretty legit convos recently. <3


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm not super close with anyone here yet, cause I'm still semi new, but I really like
 Simple, Taesaek, ime_rbs, Tomia, aixoo, Zane, and basement people like Dae min, King Dad,Moko,stardusk

I basically like everyone lol ~

I guess me and Simple are pretty close since we pm each other alot
She's like another me tbh haha


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 2, 2016)

the teasack man is rad


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 2, 2016)

i know no one on this forum buT!! moko is a rly nice person so i like her and also princess sara who hasnt been on for months,... because she's really nice and likes good anime and was good in the feminism thread that got locked back in like november lmao. i havent spoken to anyone else really, except for a few people who i have sent like 3 messages ;;;;;;


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 2, 2016)

Izzy Reincarnated, Nightmares. Superstar, Just to name a few


----------



## duckvely (Mar 2, 2016)

happinessdelight, duckyluv, JellyLu, featjan, Chiisanacx, Call me Daniel, taesaek, and PhantomRose (though we don't talk anymore)


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

i like ragdoll

man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish oman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the pooman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxop xoxout the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxo


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

is that ur alt? ^


----------



## Tensu (Mar 2, 2016)

Kayrii, Nightmares, Toadsworthy, HMcaprica, and MEEEE!!!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

lol hmcaprica is hella funny

man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish oman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the pooman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxop xoxout the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxo


----------



## Bloobloop (Mar 2, 2016)

teasack, aixop, sugarmella, sbarro, mitten kazoo, riyummi, other cool people I'm forgetting
I also have tons of people who I'm too afraid to talk to


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 2, 2016)

Tae n Nvvv something (Kai) N BRANDI AND ZEPH AND JACOB AND CLAIRE AND YEAh


----------



## Kayrii (Mar 2, 2016)

Oh gosh.. I have many favourites! XD To name a few off the top of my head (sorry if I miss you):

Toadsworthy, Pokemon5700, Nightmares, PeanutCrossing, SuperStar, ime_rbs, Hyogo, ToxiFoxy, savan1, Izzy Reincarnated, yeah I guarantee I'm missing a few <3 I'm sorry



Pokemon5700 said:


> Kayrii, Nightmares, Toadsworthy, HMcaprica, and MEEEE!!!


Aaaaawww! ^.^ <3


----------



## seliph (Mar 2, 2016)

EtchaSketch said:


> Nvvv something (Kai)



wow


----------



## EtchaSketch (Mar 2, 2016)

nvll said:


> wow



I love you grandpa


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 2, 2016)

Everyone!!!  i hate all of u.


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine was acoustichearts, ime_rbs, and maunkoun

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because I knew them the longest

- - - Post Merge - - -

Too bad they aren't on anymore


----------



## Crash (Mar 2, 2016)

Crash said:


> bumping this up again ;v;
> 
> I haven't been here _that_ long, but I like pretty much everyone I've met so far.  a few favorites I can pick off the top of my head are Jav*O*cado, Dorian, Cailey, helloxcutiee, maddie moon, cinny, Namstar, Pasta, ime_rbs, Moko, Oblivia...there's plenty more I can't think of, if I've ever talked to you you're probably on this list! :') also not all of these are people I've actually interacted with much, but I just think you're all really cool c:​


also taesaek, nvlll, alexi, tomia, king dad, toadsworthy...lots more ofc as always c:​


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 2, 2016)

Pokemon5700 said:


> Kayrii, Nightmares, Toadsworthy, HMcaprica, and MEEEE!!!




Giveaway fam for lyfe! Love you guys too!


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 2, 2016)

i find it that only the cool people like me lol


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 2, 2016)

Kayrii said:


> Oh gosh.. I have many favourites! XD To name a few off the top of my head (sorry if I miss you):
> 
> Toadsworthy, Pokemon5700, Nightmares, PeanutCrossing, SuperStar, ime_rbs, Hyogo, ToxiFoxy, savan1, Izzy Reincarnated, yeah I guarantee I'm missing a few <3 I'm sorry
> 
> ...



Awwww you guys are cute! Also Bucky Barnes is hilarious too! I wish they were on more consistently or I saw her when she was on


----------



## lars708 (Mar 3, 2016)

How could i forget Jetix and JeffreyAC 

Pls forgive me ;-;


----------



## unravel (Mar 3, 2016)

ILoveYou


----------



## JellyLu (Mar 3, 2016)

NijiNymphia said:


> Nobody has me as a favorite? Oh well XD
> 
> Lucanosa
> Sugarella
> ...



Niji!!! <3 :3 You're wonderful 



bogummy said:


> happinessdelight, duckyluv, JellyLu, featjan, Chiisanacx, Call me Daniel, taesaek, and PhantomRose (though we don't talk anymore)



You love Sungjae more ;3 Hehe Thanks love <3


Aside from these two lovely people I also love mvnxcv because she's been friends with me for years and I couldn't imagine a day without talking to her ;u; Love ya fam!

I'm well acquainted with many others who are very nice and lovable as well ^-^


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Mar 3, 2016)

i love taesaek



SIKE


also i like white claw and haydenn

xoxo

man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxoman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish oman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the pooman who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxohave you heard of the chinese man who didn't poop for several years and had like an 11 pound poop in him and now he has to frever use enemas to poop bc his intestinal walls are now broken and cant pish out the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxop xoxout the poop xoxooop xoxot the poop xoxo


----------



## Ragdoll (Mar 3, 2016)

taesaek said:


> is that ur alt? ^



lol srry no im a real person.. 

Admin can confirm.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 3, 2016)

Ragdoll said:


> lol srry no im a real person..
> 
> Admin can confirm.



WHERE HAVE YA BEAAAAAAN


----------



## Chaotix (Mar 3, 2016)

:O Ragdoll Lives!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 3, 2016)

Ragdoll said:


> lol srry no im a real person..
> 
> Admin can confirm.



OMG HI yes you


----------



## Jacob (Mar 3, 2016)

i like haydenn and white claw too they r cool


----------



## lars708 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bahamut i guess.

She can be a butch sometimes tho


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

also.. uhh idek lencurryboy.. also pmuch everyone  i can discuss music with


----------



## seliph (Mar 8, 2016)

Also shoutout to everyone who was a part of... _that_ beautiful harmonious thread


----------



## Xerolin (Mar 8, 2016)

lars708 said:


> She can be a butch sometimes tho









??

Nightmares is rad


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sugarella said:


> ??
> 
> Nightmares is rad



Bahamut mispelled ***** as butch once and now i'm calling her butch


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol you guys considering what butch can mean (nothing against the gay culture or anything, just thought it sounded a bit random)


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> Lol you guys considering what butch can mean (nothing against the gay culture or anything, just thought it sounded a bit random)



No... Now i'm curious tell me!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> No... Now i'm curious tell me!



It's typically used describing a more masculine lesbian/gay female and the attitude/attributes that comes with it, the feminine counterpart is simply called femme.


----------



## Piezahummy (Mar 10, 2016)

Myself lol . But I'll say Izzy 

xoxo


----------



## lars708 (Mar 10, 2016)

Moko said:


> It's typically used describing a more masculine lesbian/gay female and the attitude/attributes that comes with it, the feminine counterpart is simply called femme.



Oh that actually makes it more fun to say now lmao!


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh that actually makes it more fun to say now lmao!



If you say so, haha. Oh well since you asked.

also bluepikachu47 unless i mentioned waifu already


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Bahamut i guess.
> 
> She can be a butch sometimes tho



Butch plz.
I love you too...


----------



## NerdHouse (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't know anyone here too well, but of the people I have had limited interactions with I'd say Sugarella and dapperlace.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Bahamut mispelled ***** as butch once and now i'm calling her butch



OOOOOH YEAH! Butch from animal crossing lol, I had him once. how could I forget...
ahem, I told you it wasn't a misspell! I _never_ make mistakes. (which is a lie)


----------



## Javocado (Mar 10, 2016)

Shoutout to Crash for becoming a great pal in such a short amount of time. :,)


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 10, 2016)

Javocado said:


> Shoutout to Crash for becoming a great pal in such a short amount of time. :,)



agrees.

also jav best ho on tbt


----------



## kelpy (Mar 10, 2016)

jeez this thread is still going..?

wow..


----------



## Rasha (Mar 10, 2016)

Pasta said:


> jeez this thread is still going..?
> 
> wow..



not really, this is the latest one. the 50 something one~


----------



## kelpy (Mar 10, 2016)

Bahamut said:


> not really, this is the latest one. the 50 something one~



oh
okay that makes more sense
_re-fades into hiating darkness.._


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Mar 10, 2016)

i also like emisenpai12 but i feel sad when i try to talk to him...


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 10, 2016)

Athera, DarkDesertFox, Feli, GumbleGoofus, Hatori, hzl, Kaziga, laurenx, Kyoko, Miharu, MissLily123, naekoya, okaimii, pandapples, pepperini, Rosetti, taesaek, tofucakes, UniversalJellyFish, Elysiacrossing and Zeldasylveon are all my close friends that I really really love, and I interact with most of them almost every day. hariolari is also a really great person that I've had mild interactions with before and would love to talk to more. 

ShinyYoshi is also really nice and has a lovely personality, I absolutely love reading her posts. ^^

I haven't been on since a long while, so it's kinda good to be back


----------



## Kirbystarship (Mar 11, 2016)

My favorite user is King Dad he is helpful when I have questions about making TBT and other things.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 11, 2016)

I really don't have any yet. I guess I don't really know anybody yet since I joined a week or 2 ago. I have noticed some users that are in a lot of threads.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Ares said:


> Athera, DarkDesertFox, Feli, GumbleGoofus, Hatori, hzl, Kaziga, laurenx, Kyoko, Miharu, MissLily123, naekoya, okaimii, pandapples, pepperini, Rosetti, taesaek, tofucakes, UniversalJellyFish, Elysiacrossing and Zeldasylveon are all my close friends that I really really love, and I interact with most of them almost every day. hariolari is also a really great person that I've had mild interactions with before and would love to talk to more.
> 
> ShinyYoshi is also really nice and has a lovely personality, I absolutely love reading her posts. ^^
> 
> I haven't been on since a long while, so it's kinda good to be back



o **** off yo bish <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Mar 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> o **** off yo bish <3



Ahhh moko ily too :') we haven't talked in so long


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Ares said:


> Ahhh moko ily too :') we haven't talked in so long



aye hit me up yo i'm just tired of skype being a stretched a-hole


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 11, 2016)

I never talk to anyone on here so I have no friends rip.

picihinu and Gamzee are rad af tho. That espha$$/kota guy is lame tho?? Probably one of pichniiu's alts tbh. But like one where she's not rad


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> I never talk to anyone on here so I have no friends rip.
> 
> picihinu and Gamzee are rad af tho. That espha$$/kota guy is lame tho?? Probably one of pichniiu's alts tbh. But like one where she's not rad



bishinu probably have like 10 alts here lmao


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 11, 2016)

Moko said:


> bishinu probably have like 10 alts here lmao



she has alts for each of her vibrant personalities
they're all users you know and love
and worship


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 11, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> she has alts for each of her vibrant personalities
> they're all users you know and love
> and worship



They are good hiding their IP's lmao


----------

